# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Hevosraitiovaunuhalli yritettiin purkaa

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun entinen hevosraitiovaunuhalli vuodelta 1890 osoitteessa Linnankatu 75 yritettiin purkaa luvatta. Purkutyö on keskeytetty ja rikos on ilmoitettu poliisille. Toivottavasti asianomaisia rankaistaan ja halli korjataan viipymättä. Rikoksella yritettiin estää hallin suojeleminen asemakaavassa.
Rakennusltk:n lista-asia
Turun radio 1.6.2011

----------


## Albert

Hyvin toimittu, siis keskeytys ja rikosilmoitus!
Onkos tämä sitä "Turun tautia"?

----------


## hmikko

> Onkos tämä sitä "Turun tautia"?


Kyllä, ja se, että Turun Sanomissa kerrottiin, että rakennuksesta oltiin ainoastaan kantamassa romua pois ja vähän purkamassa lahoa seinää ennen remonttia. Tauti ei ole mitenkään lopulllisesti parantunut eikä kyllä rajoittunut Turkuunkaan. Kulttuuripääkaupunkivuoden saldossa on jo yksi purettu jugend-puutalo ja osataan sitä muuallakin.

----------


## Albert

Osataan sitä Stadissakin. Hietalahdentorin suunnalta halutaan pari vanhaa puutaloa pois tiehensä.
Että saadaan laatikkohirvitys tilalle, Vaikka nyt ei ole tonttimaasta todellakaan pulaa.
Ja vielä ratikkalinja kutosen reitin varrelta!

----------


## 339-DF

Hienoa toimintaa, että tuo havaittiin ja noin nopeasti asiaan puututtiin.

Jos vanhat merkit pitävät paikkansa, niin seuraavaksi luetaan uutisista, että rakennus on palanut. Sehän on kätevä tapa päästä eroon vanhoista puurakennuksista.

----------


## JE

"Onnettomuuksien" kuten tulipalojen etu tietysti on, että niitä voi "vahingossa sattua" suojelluillekin rakennuksille, jos tarve vaatii. On surullista jos kulttuurihistorian säilyttäminen on niin vastenmielistä, että pyromaniaan asti pitää turvautua sen vastustamiseksi.

----------


## Albert

http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/uutis121.htm
Rivitaloksi!

----------


## Salomaa

> Hienoa toimintaa, että tuo havaittiin ja noin nopeasti asiaan puututtiin.
> 
> Jos vanhat merkit pitävät paikkansa, niin seuraavaksi luetaan uutisista, että rakennus on palanut. Sehän on kätevä tapa päästä eroon vanhoista puurakennuksista.


Tein muutaman esityksen mm. kaupunginvaltuutetulle Lahnalahdentie 7:ssä sijaitsevasta puutalosta, joka oli Lauttasaaren viimeisiä. Sehän sattui tietysti palamaan. Kun jahkailtiin, mutta todella kätevää, kun kukaan ei ole syypää purkamiseen.

Kuka poltti muuten VR:n makasiinin ja kenen kehoituksesta ? Kimmo Oksanen myös Hesarissa ihmetteli, kun "sattui palamaan".

Kun kaikki tietävät millainen on pienoisrautatie alan harrasttajan tekemänä, niin siinä on myös liikenteeseen liittyvät rakennukset tehty tarkasti. tämä makasiinii on nyt viimeinen, joka kertoo rautateiden historiasta Töölönlahdella.

Liikenteeseen liittyvät rakennuksetkin liittyvät täten luonnollisesti JKF:iin.
(oulun asemanseutu meni matkakeskuksen verukkeella, mutta osa siirrettiin)

----------

